# URGENT LOST VIZSLA!!!!!



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

A friend of mine has lost her 15month old Vizsla - Sybil.
She ran off yesterday in Kilburn NW6 (London) and they havent seen her since.
She is quite short, stocky, docked, chipped and tattooed.

Please can anyone share this if they know anyone in the area.

thank you.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I've just seen this on a Vizsla Facebook group I am a part of as well, I'll get it shared and really hope she turns up soon. Can't imagine the worry


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be thinking of your friend, and hoping Sybil turns up soon, safe and sound. What a worry!! And I'm sure Sybil is scared and confused, too.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

thank you.

her dog lost link is

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=53334#.UbSZOva9LCQ


please, please can everyone share on their facebook pages. 
thank you.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I've facebooked this. Good luck xx


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Shared on Facebook by me also


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone.

She has been sighted!!

First report of a Sybil sighting, thats to a poster. Still on Saturday 1715 West End Lane towards Fortune Green. Unfortunately she left a bloody paw print, but that might be a good thing to track her. Please pass this on.

please tell anyone you know in this area


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well this lucky girl has been found, just saw the post on facebook! All I read she has a cut on her leg but no more details. 

What a relief!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

just saw this too!
so so happy! she is such a lovely Vizz and her owner Nicky is lovely too!

thanks everyone ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ohhh, I love a happy ending!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mswhipple said:


> Ohhh, I love a happy ending!! ;D ;D ;D



This is great news, a welcome return... ;D


----------

